# Firefox 8 is here



## socrates (Nov 9, 2011)

Latest ver of Firefox is available now Mozilla Firefox Web Browser â€” Free Download

& Thunderbird Mozilla Thunderbird



> Firefox 8 comes with the usual slew of security and stability updates, but also comes with numerous new features. One of the most interesting new features is a check Firefox performs after installation, where it lets you see the status of your addons' compatibility with the new version, letting you enable / disable addons as desired.


 *www.thinkdigit.com/Internet/Firefox-8-released_7897.html


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like Mozilla too have jumped the bandwagon for race in Version numbers. There features are not really new.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2011)

version upgrade is always good but too rapid upgrades just irritates users...last week I had upgrade to FF7 & now FF8..


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 9, 2011)

wait 3-4 months it will be FF 9. they have started 3 or 4 months cycle.


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2011)

Rapid version number updates don't irritate chrome users. . Stop complaining about version numbers and enjoy the browser. Firefox crashes very rarely for me. And I have noticed that ever since they switched to a rapid release cycle, chronic issues/bugs like memory leak are getting fixed and new features are being added faster.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 9, 2011)

why is FF updating so fast?I have to keep updating my addon compatibility


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 9, 2011)

Krow said:


> Rapid version number updates don't irritate chrome users. . Stop complaining about version numbers and enjoy the browser. Firefox crashes very rarely for me. And I have noticed that ever since they switched to a rapid release cycle, chronic issues/bugs like memory leak are getting fixed and new features are being added faster.


Agreed. Memory usage goes down after every update.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

They should have used x.yy like version numbers (which they have used till version 4). Now suddenly, they started to change their base version number. Base version number should be conserved for any heavy change. Overall performance of ff is very good. So, they makes up their sort comings by that part.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 9, 2011)

updated Chrome to 17.0.928.0


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 9, 2011)

Sam said:


> updated Chrome to 17.0.928.0



Wise decision. I am so tired of their monthly releases. I hardly see any speed differences between the v3.x and v7.


----------



## masach315 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm still toying with FF 5.0, not willing to move beyond due to compatibility issues with my carefully chosen addons!!!!

At the same time, couldn't resist moving to Chrome, hey... it's faster!!!!


----------



## nims11 (Nov 11, 2011)

damn , few of my addons are not compatible with the newer version


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 12, 2011)

firefox : fix what is broken before announcing new releases, PLEASE!!

stopped using firefox after FF5. too slow.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2011)

Version 7 was their best release in a long while.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2011)

Will try it out. Slow start-up programs really annoy me, like FF7.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2011)

^^ opera starts even more slowly. Chrome is fastest of the lot.

also FF9 beta & FF10 alpha is out. if this continues, it'll go past Chrome before the worlds end.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2011)

Nope, Opera starts-up faster.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2011)

I abandoned opera because it many sites are not optimized for it. I remember there was a time when the submit button on Flickr just wouldn't show in opera but would be fine on Firefox. Many such incidents led.me to the slower but hassle-free fx.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 12, 2011)

Firefox 8 solved regular crashes that used to happen in Firefox 7. It's using a little less memory & little faster too.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, using FF8 now. Its opens much quicker and takes lesser memory now! Moving back to FF.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 12, 2011)

It takes time when  i open it ,chrome new ver - 17 it is much faster comparison to firefox 8.


----------



## red_devil (Nov 12, 2011)

upgraded to FF8 and the thing is very light {although there's no love lost for Chrome }


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2011)

It broke my gmail. I can't read mails, can just see sender's name and reply box. Can't chat on gmail either. Can't select the space to type text in the chat box in gmail.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 15, 2011)

see? this is why mozilla should stop what they are doing and fix the broken stuff already.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> see? this is why mozilla should stop what they are doing and fix the broken stuff already.



Whine much?

I expect a fix soon. Reported the bug to Google and will report to mozilla as well. Gmail recently switched to the new look. They may have overlooked some compatibility issue of one of my addons might be doing something to it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2011)

Google fixed the gmail bug. Now it works fine on Firefox 8.  Go Mozilla.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 22, 2011)

when i open *Mozilla 8 *it takes at-least 5 to 6 sec to being visible on my screen. after that all the options works fine also the ad dons but I love *Google chrome ver 17* because it takes only 3 to 4 sec  response time to open the world wide web.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 22, 2011)

Same here. Migrated to Chrome and loving it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2011)

I have no issues with chrome users but I never felt much of a difference on chrome apart from when I was using Google sites. Fox is the best for me otherwise. I use it for stability and adblock plus.


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2011)

Chrome is too slow, bloated and heavy on my other system.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 23, 2011)

come on-man *[ico]*who said chrome is slow just check it out the latest version of it,then u know the truth plus his *incognito* mode allows u *private browsing *with speed


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 23, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> come on-man *[ico]*who said chrome is slow just check it out the latest version of it,then u know the truth plus his *incognito* mode allows u *private browsing *with speed



Chrome starts faster then Firefox. Single Tab opening is fast in Chrome but when you will work with lots of tab you will know how much Firefox is better than Chrome. In slow pcs like my P4 Firefox is a lot faster than Chrome. Chrome is for noobs.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 23, 2011)

Its Ur thinking that chrome is for noobs .Then i cant help u mate


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 23, 2011)

Never upgraded FF after 4.0.1, and loving it!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> come on-man *[ico]*who said chrome is slow just check it out the latest version of it,then u know the truth plus his *incognito* mode allows u *private browsing *with speed



Firefox has a private browsing mode and is much lighter than chrome.


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 23, 2011)

Bookmarks just wont work on my firefox.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 23, 2011)

I didn't say that *Firefox* is bad and has less features than *chrome*, currently  i used both of them  and both are  equal in their sides . But some guys will agree with my point of view that *chrome* surfing speed is much better than *Firefox*.


----------



## noob (Nov 23, 2011)

A n00b friend of mine think that Mozilla has all freshers..they always bring new version every now and then  
He loved IE, its stable (on version number )


----------



## xtremevicky (Nov 23, 2011)

Been using both browsers for some time now and Firefox is better than chrome.

But then again , to each his own.


----------



## noob (Nov 23, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> I didn't say that *Firefox* is bad and has less features than *chrome*, currently  i used both of them  and both are  equal in their sides . But some guys will agree with my point of view that *chrome* surfing speed is much better than *Firefox*.



+1 for chrome.


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2011)

Opera on Windows is faster than Chrome. 

Same for Firefox these days.  Both are browsers of my choice.

Chrome just isn't for slow machines. That's what I meant. It feels light doesn't mean it is light on resources. Memory consumption with multiple tabs is usually over the top on my other machine.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 23, 2011)

Another browser war... and I am jumping in.

So, new firefox version is out, which I don't think I will bother about much. Not that I don't like it, but because I use Chrome most of the time these days.

And about "Chrome is not for slow machines", then let me tell, that I am loving Chrome on my Pen 4 slow machine. It "feels" fast. And it's a browser so simple, that even my father has no problem to deal with. He don't have to wonder about, search box, or any buttons or Menu to click. It just "works".


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2011)

I need my bookmarks on the go, on my mobile. Chrome not for me.


----------



## Joker (Nov 23, 2011)

nice release by firefox. chrome is very slow these days.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 23, 2011)

Every body has there opinions about there experiences of browsers. *vineet369* you are right chrome is very light and has very handy to all .


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 23, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Another browser war... and I am jumping in.
> 
> So, new firefox version is out, which I don't think I will bother about much. Not that I don't like it, but because I use Chrome most of the time these days.
> 
> And about "Chrome is not for slow machines", then let me tell, that I am loving Chrome on my Pen 4 slow machine. It "feels" fast. And it's a browser so simple, that even my father has no problem to deal with. He don't have to wonder about, search box, or any buttons or Menu to click. It just "works".



Chrome is a memory hog. I have compared by opening task manager of my pc with Chrome & Firefox Running 4 Tabs.  Chrome create 4 processes for 4 tab  Whereas Firefox handle in one process so it's fast than chrome. 

*Conclusion:* Chrome use less memory when using a single tab but the more the tab use it get a memory hog.

If any body need proof I'm willing to post task manager screen shot.


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2011)

yup, but Sandboxing is good. If one Tab crashes, the whole browser won't crash.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 23, 2011)

ico said:


> yup, but Sandboxing is good. If one Tab crashes, the whole browser won't crash.



In overall Chrome have more features than Firefox but I'm interested in need for speed i.e. Firefox.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 23, 2011)

^^ I don't find Firefox faster than Chrome.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 23, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> ^^ I don't find Firefox faster than Chrome.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 23, 2011)

ico said:


> I need my bookmarks on the go, on my mobile. Chrome not for me.



Xmarks? Google Sync?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 23, 2011)

Yup..!! I also like Chrome instead of FF.

But I prefer using FF in Arch


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 23, 2011)

But chrome has the best start-up speed.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 23, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> But chrome has the best start-up speed.


  Yes that's the point buddy .  this is the main feature of chrome it opens very quick very fast, in comparison to all browsers.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 23, 2011)

But, it is takes a little while to get the bookmarks and speed dials ready.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 23, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> But, it is takes a little while to get the bookmarks and speed dials ready.



  It didn't matter . all the browser does the same.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice wind up ico. 



MyGeekTips said:


> Chrome is for noobs.


Like you.



JojoTheDragon said:


> But chrome has the best start-up speed.


Not exactly.



ico said:


> I need my bookmarks on the go, on my mobile. Chrome not for me.



Oh dear. 
*i103.photobucket.com/albums/m146/thehappygoldfish/Demotivational/Third-party-facepalm.jpg


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

*cdn.techpp.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Chrome-vs-Firefox-Memory-Footprint.jpg
Memory Footprint Benchmarks & Comparison


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2011)

^The lower the better...


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 24, 2011)

Firefox 8 also fix Firefox 7 Memory Leak so it will consume more less memory than Chrome. So the above chart concludes Firefox is the winner.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

Chrome is a bloat but the fast appearance fools many into thinking it is light.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 25, 2011)

even the basic browser with a few plugins eats up loads of memory at startup.


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Xmarks? Google Sync?


You need to be Xmarks Premium $$$ for Android.

Don't know how will Google Sync "sync" my bookmarks to Symbian and Feature phones.


Liverpool_fan said:


> Oh dear.


err, you have to use a 3rd party App to sync Chrome bookmarks with Android stock browser. And, Android's stock browser sucks.


----------

